# Parts suppliers



## willd

Just discovered your new forum.  Glad to see a group of Snotrac people getting these things together.

I was wondering if you guys are having any luck sourcing the N.O.S. parts that the guy over in Sweden was supposed to have.   I emailed him several times last year and spoke with him quite a bit, then he seemed to fall of the earth for some reason.

Hopefully he is o.k. and just got too busy to return my emails.

I'm in the market for sprockets like everyone else, and small tires; along with tons of other small things.


----------



## Armbrust

He doesn’t respond to me either.


----------

